# Fraud Warning



## ddk1979 (13/6/20)

BEWARE - This happened to me in the last 2 hours

I received a call on my landline today that doesn't have caller identification.
The caller was an Indian sounding guy who said that he was from Mastercard/Visa fraud division and that there was a transaction for R4000 from Nigeria that he wanted to confirm as valid.
In the background it sounded like a call centre.

I informed him that it was definitely a fraudulent transaction and he then wanted my atm card number to 'confirm' this. 
I told him that I do not give out that info on the phone. He just kept on insisting that he didn't want any personal info and just wanted to confirm the card details as proof of identification.
He said he was from Standard Bank and just wanted to prevent any fraud and that all calls are recorded, etc.

I cancelled the call because he was so insistent and then called Standard Bank's fraud line to confirm the supposed fraudulent transaction.
They checked but couldn't find any such transactions and said that this was very likely a case of attempted fraud.
They advised me to keep a close watch on my account for the next 48 hours and to contact them immediately if I suspected anything funny.

I received a 2nd call about 30 minutes later and when I said that I had contacted Standard Bank's fraud line they immediately cancelled the call.

So just a warning to you all to be extremely vigilant about such calls.
I suggest you do the following:
1. Try to get as much info from the person calling e.g. Bank, telephone number, their supposed location, etc. and tell them that you will call them back.
2. Contact your bank's fraud hot line and explain the situation.
3. Keep a close eye on your account for possible fraudulent transactions.

*BEWARE and do NOT give ANY info over the phone.*

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3 | Informative 14 | Useful 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/6/20)

The same thing happened to my wife about a month ago. The only difference was that they said that it was a Nedbank Takealot transaction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## M.Adhir (13/6/20)

My account was cleaned out last Saturday
No prior phonecall etc
All online transactions in the USA 
Not a single approval request on the banking app
All cleared out within a space of about 10 minutes, which is how long it took to get hold of the bank to stop the card

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## BeaLea (13/6/20)

Thanks for this information @ddk1979
Luckily you caught on to them. Sadly many don't, especially the older generations. 

@Puff the Magic Dragon They so clever with their tactics. Hopefully she told them off. 

@M.Adhir sorry that happened to you. I hope the bank has been helpful with the matter and you get your money back soon. I had a person go on a PayPal shopping mission on my credit card. I woke up to a string of international purchases. Truly a horrid feeling

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (13/6/20)

BeaLea said:


> Thanks for this information @ddk1979
> Luckily you caught on to them. Sadly many don't, especially the older generations.
> 
> @Puff the Magic Dragon They so clever with their tactics. Hopefully she told them off.
> ...




@BeaLea , did you manage to get Paypal to reverse the transactions ?

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeaLea (13/6/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @BeaLea , did you manage to get Paypal to reverse the transactions ?
> 
> .




Luckily Nedbank handled it all. I originally thought I would have to go through PayPal for it, but was refunded eventually. Took about 10 days in total.
I still have zero clue as to how those people even got the details for that credit card.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeaLea (13/6/20)

These fraudsters are just on another level. 
A few months back my good friend had a random guy call him up. He claimed to be phoning from Ford and explained that the Ford Ranger had a steering issue and needed to be recalled. They tried to get his address for them to fetch his Ford, as it wasn't safe" to drive. My friend luckily told them he will call them back, as he thought it was strange. He phoned Ford and they said they knew nothing about it and if a vehicle was recalled that they wouldn't collect it.

The fraudsters called back and he told them he had been in contact with Ford and before he could finish his story, they hung up on him

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/6/20)

BeaLea said:


> Luckily Nedbank handled it all. I originally thought I would have to go through PayPal for it, but was refunded eventually. Took about 10 days in total.
> I still have zero clue as to how those people even got the details for that credit card.




Wonderful resolution - Well Done Nedbank. . 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/20)

Thanks for this @ddk1979 

I got a similar call about a few months ago, they were claiming to be from Nedbank and said they wanted my Nedbank card number, but I don’t have a Nedbank card

So I played along with the guy pretending to look for my card
Then I read out a few digits and made them up
He got frustrated with me so he hung up

I called Nedbank and reported this to them and they said they were aware of this thing going on

Moral of the story - @ddk1979 is right, don’t give out your details to anyone who calls in. Rather you call the bank yourself and speak to the right person

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (13/6/20)

Ugh. I had money lifted on cash send a couple of weeks ago. Phone call From ‘Absa’, have I had such and such a debit order go through, could I just check on my app...

Careful, folks, this is one industry that seems to have grown. I’m considering it my contribution towards the underprivileged.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (13/6/20)

The real pity about all of this is that some people fall for it
They think it’s really the bank calling them
And the fraudsters play it as a numbers game
Call 100 people and even if only 1 falls for it, that’s probably good business for them

I wish I could somehow trace these fellows and get them nailed
But I suppose it’s not easy

What’s your thoughts on this type of thing @zadiac ?
Do our police have a specialized unit that can go after these sorts of criminals?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (13/6/20)

This is the reason why i got a caller id on my phone and you know exactly who is calling and it shows most of the times when it's a spam call which i get alot but most of them is blocked already

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (14/6/20)

I get this all the time in the UK, at least 3 calls a week which say there has been an issue when actually given them the details to sort the issue out will be the actual issue. At least 20 times in the last year my internet will be cut off due to my internet being hacked and they require certain information to sort it out, of course i just put the phone down and 24 hours later the internet is still up and running. Tax rebate owed to me just need to give bank details so it can be paid into my account, funny why would the Inland Revenue be using a Japanese email address lol. The most common one is i get emails saying i have been hacked and my camera remotely activated and i have been filmed while watching porn and the video will be sent to all my contacts unless i pay X amount of money, that's odd my computer doesn't even have a camera!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/6/20)

Had a couple of those calls or sms’s already as well, Internet, wrong provider, insurance, not with company etc, even the Locusts for their life insurance, they don’t work yet so no insurance, luckily I have drilled them never to give out their details.

Not exactly the same, but goes to show you, had $19,000.00 US spent on the Corporate Card in US during Nov last year. I had handed it back when I left my previous employer, June, proof of hand in date and signature of Acc. Manager at hand, virtually all online stores, except for a $ 0.39 or something silly for an ice cream which prompted the fraud team of the bank to sms me as it didn’t fit the profile  The card was cancelled 14 days after I left, they were sticklers for process when it came to this, and the limit was only R10k., so they rely on a delay in approval to get the stuff, but screwed themselves with an ice cream treat. Great cctv photo of couple, and they were found with 1,000 + cloned cards, most of them Corporate as they don’t get queried easily, and recon gives them time to get the stuff and vanish.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (14/6/20)

Silver said:


> The real pity about all of this is that some people fall for it
> They think it’s really the bank calling them
> And the fraudsters play it as a numbers game
> Call 100 people and even if only 1 falls for it, that’s probably good business for them
> ...



The detective branch investigates this normally unless it's corporate, then the financial fraud branch will investigate it. First thing is to contact your bank to see if money has been taken from your account. If so, then report it so the bank can start an investigation. Before you can get your money back, you HAVE to open a case with the SAPS. The bank wants that case number. The scene of the crime is not where the money has been taken, it is where you were at the time that you receive the call. It will be investigate by that nearest police station and the case has to be opened there. Unfortunately this is all I can give you as it is not my area of expertise. A detective will be able to give more info.
Main thing is, when receiving calls like that, don't give information and contact your bank immediately. Don't wait. Do not delete the number from which you receive the call from your phone. When a case has been opened, the police can request a section 205 warrant from the court and the call can be traced. That's all I have for you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Silver (14/6/20)

zadiac said:


> The detective branch investigates this normally unless it's corporate, then the financial fraud branch will investigate it. First thing is to contact your bank to see if money has been taken from your account. If so, then report it so the bank can start an investigation. Before you can get your money back, you HAVE to open a case with the SAPS. The bank wants that case number. The scene of the crime is not where the money has been taken, it is where you were at the time that you receive the call. It will be investigate by that nearest police station and the case has to be opened there. Unfortunately this is all I can give you as it is not my area of expertise. A detective will be able to give more info.
> Main thing is, when receiving calls like that, don't give information and contact your bank immediately. Don't wait. Do not delete the number from which you receive the call from your phone. When a case has been opened, the police can request a section 205 warrant from the court and the call can be traced. That's all I have for you.



Thanks very much @zaciac 
I appreciate the feedback
Take care out there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (15/6/20)

Timwis said:


> I get this all the time in the UK, at least 3 calls a week which say there has been an issue when actually given them the details to sort the issue out will be the actual issue. At least 20 times in the last year my internet will be cut off due to my internet being hacked and they require certain information to sort it out, of course i just put the phone down and 24 hours later the internet is still up and running. Tax rebate owed to me just need to give bank details so it can be paid into my account, funny why would the Inland Revenue be using a Japanese email address lol. The most common one is i get emails saying i have been hacked and my camera remotely activated and i have been filmed while watching porn and the video will be sent to all my contacts unless i pay X amount of money, that's odd my computer doesn't even have a camera!



But no denial of the accusation!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (15/6/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> But no denial of the accusation!


I left that out on purpose expecting a comment such as yours within minutes, shocked it took over 24hours!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (15/6/20)

Timwis said:


> I left that out on purpose expecting a comment such as yours within minutes, shocked it took over 24hours!


The internet has accustomed you to instant gratification

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (15/6/20)

ddk1979 said:


> BEWARE - This happened to me in the last 2 hours
> 
> I received a call on my landline today that doesn't have caller identification.
> The caller was an Indian sounding guy who said that he was from Mastercard/Visa fraud division and that there was a transaction for R4000 from Nigeria that he wanted to confirm as valid.
> ...


Hehe. I've had some of those if I'm bored ill play along, no no that is NOT may bank account number mine is 62739492716 no man you have my address wrong. I live in no 3 Poffiestraat etc

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

